# Grain alcohol (Everclear) extraction



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 18, 2011)

Are there any of my fellow grain alcohol oil producers around here?  I do it the same ways the isopropyl alcohol users do it, substituting Everclear 190 proof for iso.  Ethanol vaporises at 172 °F, which is 40 ° below water boiling.


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2011)

I have used EverClear as well.....now I use all my trim to make butter or oil for cooking.


----------



## akhockey (Oct 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I have used EverClear as well.....now I use all my trim to make butter or oil for cooking.


I do the same. it seems all of my friends enjoy when I make cookies. Go figure!


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 24, 2011)

I use 98% iso...176 deg F BP.....only h2o left to dry out.


----------



## Graywolf (Oct 25, 2011)

I use 190 proof for extraction or winterizing other extractions.  3 minute frozen quick wash on the extraction side.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 25, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> not if you plan on doing anything other than smokeing it. you dont want to eat iso


I use food-grade alcohol for precisely this reason, the same reason I no longer use butane.  My butane oil was good, but I never really felt safe smoking it because of possible residues (let alone working with all that pressurized extremely flammable gas).


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 25, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> not if you plan on doing anything other than smokeing it. you dont want to eat iso


 
You're right, but I'm not processing it like others do 

I using a digitally controlled vacuum refractory system, with a cooling chamber and receiver tank  . All food grade stainless devices and tubing....running about 3 PSI @ 180 Deg. F.

The final product is PURE trich laced syrup :hubba: I have been planning to post pics of the set up...but concerned some may get hurt, by not taking precautions....I'm in chemical processing by trade.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 25, 2011)

Everclear is also excellent if you go hiking/camping and use an alcohol stove.

Doesn't burn quite as hot, but more handy for an emergency like if you need a shot to warm up or the like.

Just more versatile than ISO in the woods.

Wet


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 25, 2011)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> You're right, but I'm not processing it like others do
> 
> I using a digitally controlled vacuum refractory system, with a cooling chamber and receiver tank  . All food grade stainless devices and tubing....running about 3 PSI @ 180 Deg. F.
> 
> The final product is PURE trich laced syrup :hubba: I have been planning to post pics of the set up...but concerned some may get hurt, by not taking precautions....I'm in chemical processing by trade.



I wasn't impyling that your method was unsafe.  Sorry if it sounded that way.  I would *love* to have a sophisticated distiller like yours.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 25, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I wasn't impyling that your method was unsafe. Sorry if it sounded that way. I would *love* to have a sophisticated distiller like yours.


 
I didn't take it that way....it's all good


----------

